# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  I am in big trouble.

## keehoe

Guys, my guppy fry seems to only feed on baby brine shrimp. I have tried Azoo 9 in 1 micro floating pellet but remain untouch. Any other option of food that i can try?

----------


## zmzfam

How big is the pellet? By the word pellet it implies big, perhaps much bigger than the bbs? If it is so, then your guppy frys won't be able to swallow that.

You might want to try Sera microgran or some other fine food.

----------


## whuntley

I have found that Hikari mini-pellets work great in a hand-held pepper grinder. Oranda Gold is my favorite.

A few twists of the grinder top can put a fine dust on the surface that they should take readily.

Wright

----------


## TyroneGenade

Try crushed flake (preferably spirulina). Every guppy fry I have had has eaten crushed flake and grown on it. Your guppies are spoil and it is time to teach them a lesson.

Spare the rod, spoil the fry!

tt4n

----------


## stormhawk

My guppies are kept in a no-fuss tank without any filtration or aeration. Just a bare bottom tank with some mosses and some plants for decoration.

The fry in my tank just happen to grow up. They feed on micro-organisms living in the pile of gunk at the bottom. I usually squirt in some BBS when I hatch them in excess. They grow very quickly to the point that they can handle baby tubifex worms. From then on they grow quickly.

Alternative foods that my guppy fry have taken is crushed flake. Better still if its fine grounded flake. Pre-soak the flake in a small plastic container and pour the mix in. The baby guppies love the tiny bits in the water. :wink:

----------


## nonamethefish

> I have found that Hikari mini-pellets work great in a hand-held pepper grinder. Oranda Gold is my favorite.
> 
> A few twists of the grinder top can put a fine dust on the surface that they should take readily.
> 
> Wright


Interesting! I use Hikari first bites which is a fine powder but is quite expensive for the amount. How fine of a "spray" do you get from the pepper grinder?

----------


## whuntley

> Originally Posted by whuntley
> 
> I have found that Hikari mini-pellets work great in a hand-held pepper grinder. Oranda Gold is my favorite.
> 
> A few twists of the grinder top can put a fine dust on the surface that they should take readily.
> 
> Wright
> 
> 
> Interesting! I use Hikari first bites which is a fine powder but is quite expensive for the amount. How fine of a "spray" do you get from the pepper grinder?


Depends a bit on the grinder and how easy it is to tighten and adjust the grind. About like ordinary black pepper is a good size for guppy babies, but may be a bit coarse for some killifish, like Lampeyes. The "dust" will sink faster than the modern microencapsulated baby foods, I suspect.

Caution: Hikari's Oranda Gold is a goldfish food that is cheap in bulk, but is very alkaline and suitable more for koi, goldfish and hard-water fishes that like alkaline foods. You may want to choose another mini-pellet food for other kinds of babies. The Oranda Gold has seemed to work well for me with Fp. and most livebearers. Great color enhancer. Maybe select a more acidic food for Aphyos and Bettas, but all fish seem to like it OK once they get used to it, so I'm not really sure.

Wright

----------


## keehoe

Thanks for the suggestion guys. Will look for pepper grinder tomorow to cut down on spending. Save my pocket, save my windows also. Saltwater used for hatching brine shrimp makes my window rust.

----------

